# Pelinobius muticus



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Does anyone keep slings of the above? I read they are realy slow growers infact one of the slowest growers. I got some a while back that were under a cm now they are well over a inch in around 4 month. How fast are other members Pelinobius muticus growing.


----------



## Frosty2532 (Nov 30, 2010)

pcharlton said:


> Does anyone keep slings of the above? I read they are realy slow growers infact one of the slowest growers. I got some a while back that were under a cm now they are well over a inch in around 4 month. How fast are other members Pelinobius muticus growing.


I have some of these and am finding that these are growing quickly too.


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> Does anyone keep slings of the above? I read they are realy slow growers infact one of the slowest growers. I got some a while back that were under a cm now they are well over a inch in around 4 month. How fast are other members Pelinobius muticus growing.


Dont keep any myself but have herd they are well slow growers,.
How many times have yours moulted in the four months you've had them,?


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

martin3 said:


> Dont keep any myself but have herd they are well slow growers,.
> How many times have yours moulted in the four months you've had them,?


Dont realy know i dont aways find them i baught some chilobrachys at the same time and size the P muticus are out growing them


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Seriously!!! I have 2 female C.fimbriatus that I got the same time as my king and they are adult an he/she is only 3 inch! They were all 1cm s'lings around 2 1/2 years ago LOL I assume mine is a female cos of the long growth rate, is yours sexed yet?


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

sp1d8r said:


> Seriously!!! I have 2 female C.fimbriatus that I got the same time as my king and they are adult an he/she is only 3 inch! They were all 1cm s'lings around 2 1/2 years ago LOL I assume mine is a female cos of the long growth rate, is yours sexed yet?


No i have 9 kings I have 4 fimbriatus I got the same time as some chilobrachys huahini are over double the size.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

I keep reading that people 'have heard' that they are slow growing but very few people seem to have kept them and are just repeating second, third or fourth hand information which may not be correct.


I bought 5 x 1-2cm slings at SEAS just over 1 month ago, they moulted after a few days and are now in premoult . . . . . again.

A few years ago ('07 ?) I bought 5 x 1cm slings of these at the BTS show in May and sold them at the next BTS show exactly 1 year later, all were between 2 1/2 to 3 inches. They were kept at around 25C and fed one cockroach per week.


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> I keep reading that people 'have heard' that they are slow growing but very few people seem to have kept them and are just repeating second, third or fourth hand information which may not be correct.
> 
> 
> I bought 5 x 1-2cm slings at SEAS just over 1 month ago, they moulted after a few days and are now in premoult . . . . . again.
> ...


I said that I had herd that they were slow growers because I had! whats wrong with that? 
Now I've herd that you had some & they grew to 2 1/2 -3" in a year! same thing,. ( the gospel according to Peteruk)...


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Mine has been fed gut loaded roaches an my spider cupboard is around 28° constant I think every s'ling I have since getting my king is nearly an adult


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

sp1d8r said:


> Seriously!!! I have 2 female C.fimbriatus that I got the same time as my king and they are adult an he/she is only 3 inch! They were all 1cm s'lings around 2 1/2 years ago LOL I assume mine is a female cos of the long growth rate, is yours sexed yet?


Wow! I herd that some one had 5 of these & they grew twice as fast as yours, 2" 1/2"- 3" in a year!!... but this is only second hand information, so not really relevant..


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

Mine grew from 1cm to 3inch fast then stayed that size forever (feels like it anyway lol)


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

stevemusson said:


> Mine grew from 1cm to 3inch fast then stayed that size forever (feels like it anyway lol)


How long did that take?


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

pcharlton said:


> How long did that take?


About 6 months


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

stevemusson said:


> About 6 months


They must have growth spurts


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

A bit like G pulchripes I found. Grow from sling to juvie fast then stay small for ages


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

martin3 said:


> Wow! I herd that some one had 5 of these & they grew twice as fast as yours, 2" 1/2"- 3" in a year!!... but this is only second hand information, so not really relevant..


When you have actual experience keeping this species maybe then you can comment on the growth rates, until then all you are doing is repeating dubious information, second or third hand gossip and showing yourself up as what is commonly known as a Goggle Warrior.


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> When you have actual experience keeping this species maybe then you can comment on the growth rates, until then all you are doing is repeating dubious information, second or third hand gossip and showing yourself up as what is commonly known as a Goggle Warrior.


Haha,! how many times have I herd you say, ''a quick search on Google & you will find what you need''?..

When are you going to find something new to say on this forum,? Its either ''do a search'' or '' thats only second hand information'' or even ''I have 10 of them, all mine, of which I have 20''ect,ect,..Oh! & you aint posted that old picture of your set-up for at least a week, some one may have missed it, better re-post,....


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

Tbh the only people who would say for definite is people who've had a few from sling as all Ts grow differently. As an example, I got 5 1cm P regalia slings last year and 3 are a good 3-4 inches but 2 are 2 max. All from the,same sac and all kept the same


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

stevemusson said:


> Tbh the only people who would say for definite is people who've had a few from sling as all Ts grow differently. As an example, I got 5 1cm P regalia slings last year and 3 are a good 3-4 inches but 2 are 2 max. All from the,same sac and all kept the same


Could be that the three that are bigger will turn out to be male,..


----------



## X Kirsten H X (Jan 19, 2013)

PeterUK said:


> When you have actual experience keeping this species maybe then you can comment on the growth rates, until then all you are doing is repeating dubious information, second or third hand gossip and showing yourself up as what is commonly known as a Goggle Warrior.



Reptile Forums - Announcements in Forum : Spiders and Inverts

Thank you


----------



## X Kirsten H X (Jan 19, 2013)

www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/934283-hand-feeding.html

Nice thread Peter


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

PeterUK said:


> When you have actual experience keeping this species maybe then you can comment on the growth rates, until then all you are doing is repeating dubious information, second or third hand gossip and showing yourself up as what is commonly known as a Goggle Warrior.


What is with the attitude PeterUK?, this isn't the first time I have seen it.. You need to reel it in a bit, no knowledgable person loses it that easily, so what is the problem? Have you fully raised this species yourself? I do and have kept this species for almost 14 years, All factors can change the rate a spider moults as you should know.

Age being one, younger individuals will moult several times a year until they reach sub adult size. Unless you barely feed them P. muticus are no exception, but share a longer time between moults than most sp. comparable to Grammostola rosea.
Just wait until they get to sub-adult size, then they will reach the famed slow grower status, same goes for rosea.

I can demonstrate this jump to slow growth with a "fast" growing species, here is the growth rates from my P. metallica.

Got: 21/01/12. - 1.4" LS
22/02/12 - 1.9"
24/03/12 - 2.4"
30/04/12 - 2.8"
11/05/12 - 3.5"
18/07/12 - 5" (Sudden jump to 2 months between molt)
25/02/13.- 5.9" (Sudden jump to 6 months between molt)

From a steady 1 month molt, to 2 months then 6 - now imagine this with a KB just 2-4 x the length between moults.

Frequency of feeding and heat are the biggest factors generally speaking, although there is individual variation between the same sp. as others have pointed out.


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

X Kirsten H X said:


> Ban me shake me,anyway you want me long as you love me,it's alright


Believe me, where i'm from (Arachnoboards) they are a lot worse, I've encountered plenty of keyboard warriors, and most of them have some inadequacies in real life that they are overcompensating for.
Some people just generally hate bad grammar, I can attest to this. However Peter is instead taking it into more personal territory for some reason, instead bringing an aggressive tone to his posts.

I also don't use spellcheck, i'm pretty good with grammar so I have never needed it, no one is perfect, we all make mistakes. I do read back all of my posts and self correct though, where I feel necessary.


----------



## Greenway (Oct 16, 2011)

Umm.. I'm new..but I haven't seen any aggression or assault in Peter's posts (in this thread).

The first time I saw anything out of the ordinary was Martin taking on the tone of a mocking teenager and thought 'well what brought that on?'

Before you guys start, I don't know ANYONE from this site. I thought it was great with regards to people being genuine and friendly and helpful. This is the first time I've seen internet crapness and in my eyes it's come from Martin. 

Just saying.


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh do calm down, guys! Why does it always turn into petty arguments around here... I swear half of you lot are on a 24-7 period (especially the guys)!  :roll2: if you don't like what someone has said, just ignore it or message them if you're that concerned! No need to turn every post into petty school-kid arguments! :whip:


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Greenway said:


> Umm.. I'm new..but I haven't seen any aggression or assault in Peter's posts (in this thread).
> 
> The first time I saw anything out of the ordinary was Martin taking on the tone of a mocking teenager and thought 'well what brought that on?'
> 
> ...


Ok thats fair enough, but as you said your new to the site, why not take a look at Peteruk's posts, you will see more than a bit of general kidding around from him, in fact you will see some quite offensive bullying, dont take my word have a look,
This particular piece of ''crappyness'' started all because I said that I had heard that a certain species of tarantula had a slow growth rate, Peteruk being his usual overly critical self, got on his soap box & posted ''how people are always posting that they have heard this & that'' when they shouldn't post unless they have kept the spider in question,( not a mod but loves to police the forum).
Anyway after all is said & done, if you stay around for any length of time you will see for yourself,..


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

*Either we want to chat about inverts or we want to throw disruptive comments and personal attacks around.
Ive made an announcement concerning the latter.
I much prefer to read the former!*


----------

